# 04 engine in a 93



## maxpain (Feb 3, 2005)

has anybody tried stuffing a 2004 engine in a 93 se? would it be worth it?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

possible? maybe. worth it? no.
turbo the VE and you'll have tons more than 260hp to play with.. it'll be cheaper in the long run as well.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Too much fab work and swapping. If you're looking for something that challenging go with a supercharged LT1. I hear they make maximas quicker. Just a thought. Good luck, and don't forget to get a lifetime prescription of xanax if you decide to try it.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> Too much fab work and swapping. If you're looking for something that challenging go with a supercharged LT1. I hear they make maximas quicker. Just a thought. Good luck, and don't forget to get a lifetime prescription of xanax if you decide to try it.



that'll be the day :cheers:


----------

